# Trick when buying new Klein's...



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Excellent advice.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Good advice, I never paid any attention to those die marks before.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

In days of yore when all was steam powered I was told by my 'boss';

a) hold cutters upto a light source and see if any light passes through the cutting edges when pressure is applied

b) try cuttting human hair with them

if both of the above are acceptable then buy them; if not, bin them.

I still do this 35 years later[and it still works!!]:thumbsup:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

since 1976 i've been happy not looking at klein handles. but NOW i'll have to look at EVERY frinkin pair of kleins i pick up. thanks a lot CD!!!!


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

hehe..... and the next time you flip the lights out, make sure you flip the switch up and down an equal amout of times too. :wallbash:

Chris


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Chris, My apprentice bought a pair of ideal *****. He was complaining to me how hard it is to cut through 12/2 MC. I thought to myself, that shouldnt be hard at all. I asked for his *****, and tried it myself - it is very hard to do! He has a brand new pair of the sharp angle *****. I did a side by side comparison of klein and his ideal and there was no comparison. He told me he spent about $10 on them. does ideal make a 'better' side cutter?

~Matt


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I had the same experience with the Ideal angle head dikes. The straight handle models are fine, just as good or better than Klein. In my opinion, the geometry on the angle head model is off slightly at the pivot point. If you look you will see the cutting knives on the angle head are longer than on the straight head model. It looks to me as though the pivot point on the angle head model is closer to the operator providing less leverage at the cutting jaw.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

LagaceElectric is getting a pair of the Ideal LaserEdge 8" ***** in the Ideal hand tool review, we're holding. I will be sure to post his feedback/review on those for you guys. It'll be interesting to see if he has the same complaint.

Chris


----------

